# Some things need to be repeated !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

These are a few posts I made some time ago that IMO need to be kept fresh in our minds.
The first paragraph contains some simple rules on *SAFE *etiquette. Please follow them, for all our sakes.

Don't you know where to hide your key. Rule #1 never ever open the safe in front of the wife. Rule #2 deny, deny, deny, I,ve had that gun for three or four years now. So long I don't even remember exactly when I got it. Rule #3 Always carry your guns in in a case of some kind (they all look the same that way) Rule #4 every gun you ever bought was on sale (clearance is even better).

This post was made in response to Chris leaving the safe door open with 9 count them NINE semi-auto handguns laying on the bed needless to say she(his wife) didn't know he had that many.

Chris, please re-read the rules in the "what is your favorite caliber and why" thread. Commit them to memory, practice them as though your guns depended on them. Please follow the proper containment procedures by putting a halt to any talk of what she saw. For instance if she should mention the afore mentioned error on your part in a public setting you need to immediatly DISTRACT the conversation from her and ATTRACT the participnts attention. A few helpful hints 1. belch and or fart the louder the better(say excuse me at twice the volume of previous release) that way even people not affected by the initial distraction will be attracted to you there-by further thwarting her attempt at speaking of said firearms. 2. Say something out of character, just blurt it out, loud enough to shock those around you. Again examples of blurting could include but are not limited to a). I LOVE OUR CAT! HE'S BETTER THAN ANY DOG !







YIKES ! I THINK THAT RASH WE HAVE IS SPREADING ! c) I HOPE ROSIE O'DONNEL GETS BACK ON TV SOON ! d) THOSE WINDOW TREATMENTS REALLY MAKE THIS ROOM COME ALIVE,(use COZY if it's a dark room). Feel free to use any of these in a pinch, they will immediatly draw all her attention to you. As a side bonus she may think you are over worked and need a bit more of her attention. 
If by chance these measures fail (I don't think they will as long as you put a little effort into it) admit that you had lost count of how many you had hidden and tell her that you will sell half of them but first you need to confer with us here to get opinions as to which three to sell!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rule#5 I'll have to add a rule to my list. Never ever let the wife, girl friend, live in, friend with benefits, main squeeze, significant other, shoot a gun you really like. Should you make this mistake, you MUST lock the gun in the safe for a minimum of six (6) months and on at least three occasions mumble in front of said wife, GF,live in,friend w/ benefits, main squeeze, significant other...GEEZ I wish I wouldn't have sold that (insert name of gun here, a pet name adds more creedance to the story) gun for so little, but it had a dangerous defect(or anything to that effect that may have caused her harm while shooting). Upon reemergence from the safe you must *never* for an additional six months, eight if she is not blond, take this gun out of a case in front of her.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good rule to follow with your guns---and the wifey will always be happy---ONE IS GOOD-----TWO IS BETTER---THREE IS BEST----AND HIDE THE REST-!!!!!!!!!!!!!------Good luck BOYS_________SB*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

you have to love the words of wisdom from someone who has aparently screwed up way to many times.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I tell my wife about every gun I buy, in fact she has bought several of them for me. I like to trade occasionally though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do believe that I can help Chris with that 9 count of hands. It is possible that I might be able to lower that by at least a few. Of course I may have to charge a small handling fee. But that is ok...he is a good guy, and I want his wife happy with him !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't think I could trade the wife for much but hell, I'll give it a try......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I tell my wife about every gun I buy, in fact she has bought several of them for me. I like to trade occasionally though.


 Good policy YD, I showed up one day with a brand new boat with all the goodies, without letting my wife know. Six months later I was also surprised by a registered tennessee walker...mmmm lesson is get the nasties out up front and tit for tat lives!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I tell my wife about every gun I buy, in fact she has bought several of them for me. I like to trade occasionally though.


I think that your and my wife need to get together !!!! Perhaps she can share things with my wife !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

True story fellas... i violated these rules, and now I am down to very few guns. I stil try to buy guns that look similar to other guns though. She's not all that observant and I can get away with more this way.

When in doubt, or cornered.... just create confusion.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting my next gun by misdirection, Im getting the wife one as well and my daughter too--all pistols. But ultimately I wanted one and this gives me the green light unquestioned.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Don't think I could trade the wife for much but hell, I'll give it a try......


LOL, probably might want to scroll right past that comment if the wife is around.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> True story fellas... i violated these rules, and now I am down to very few guns. I stil try to buy guns that look similar to other guns though. She's not all that observant and I can get away with more this way.
> 
> When in doubt, or cornered.... just create confusion.


Yeah boss...I am glad YD was here to help correct the situation.

Yep...a dust storm and sneak out the back with a new conversation.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

%$#@&^ "What guns?" &*$^! "I don't know what this is all about, I was just surfing the net and happened upon these ******** talking about firearms of sorts." #&^%$#! "OK I'll be in to help you with those dishes in a minute, hun." Whew, sorry bout that guys, she just walked in on me while brousing this post. I sure hope I did it right, Don. I got to remember to lock the office door, but that in itself can arouse suspicion. AwwOhh, got to go now!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

JTK just ask her plain out if its ok if the "other women" are guns and PT, that leaves her knowing what you do with your spare time. At least thats my theory!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I just let her get what ever she wants and I sometimes buy a firearm but, she will let me get about anything for the boat because she like it a lot as well. I'm talking a 31 footer at that. She likes to ride snowmobiles too> I ask her if she would go out at night to hunt yotes and she said she would. I got a real keeper.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think we all have good wives Knapper...you do I know.

JT...food for thought....have another site loaded up with somthing like ....."Flowers for your wife.com" or "Chocolates express for her. com".....Then when she walks in and looks over your shoulder you had this screen switched over. Just be sure to follow through once in awhile !!!

Heck if you play your cards right....you might catch her looking at "rifles for him.com"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> I just let her get what ever she wants and I sometimes buy a firearm but, she will let me get about anything for the boat because she like it a lot as well. I'm talking a 31 footer at that. She likes to ride snowmobiles too> I ask her if she would go out at night to hunt yotes and she said she would. I got a real keeper.


You need to get that girl out there Knapper.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are right YD....she is a good one spoke to her more than a couple times. He has a good one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm inclined to believe that we all must have good wives.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

knapper said:


> I just let her get what ever she wants and I sometimes buy a firearm but, she will let me get about anything for the boat because she like it a lot as well. I'm talking a 31 footer at that. She likes to ride snowmobiles too> I ask her if she would go out at night to hunt yotes and she said she would. I got a real keeper.


 Yes you do, just have some hot chocolate in a thermos and her some good quality warm stuff. Women get cold or miserable and its OVER LOL. Knapper see youre from Eagle River, I have a friend just north of you in Wasilla. He actually used to live there as well.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will agree with that but, mine came from Ohio and had never done any of the things that she does now. Her family could not beleive some of the stuff that she was doing when we first got back up here. I still think that we live an adventrous life with boating in the summer and Riding snowmobiles in the winter. We have a green house so we can grow tomatos and other things that are only grown in the lower 48.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where abouts in OH. is she from Knapper. I'm from there also.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I grew up in Kansas and have never lived in Ohio. My wife is from the Dover area about an hours drive from Canton/Akron area, south. We met when she was up here visiting a friend of mine who is her cousin, she was visiting up here and instead of spending 3 weeks in Kotzobue she spent some time here and I showed her the sights of Alaska and we got married a few months later. In Ohio, my parents drove to the wedding from Kansas and my brother was best man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds to me as though she found something worth staying for. Congrats knapper, how many years ago was that?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It was 25 years last Dec.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know how many times my wife has told me I have too many guns. She told me once, you can buy that gun if you get rid of one you already have. That is why I have guns in closets, behind doors, out in the shop, etc. Anyway after all this she comes up a couple of years ago and says " I want a new pistol". I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer but I know an opportunity when I see it. Bought her a 3 1/2" Walther P22. Liked it so much I bought me one in a 5". I was telling youndon I finally talked her into shooting my Smith-Wesson M&P 15-22. Now evidently it is hers. Take a look and see if you think she enjoys shooting "her" rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great video Danny, she sure is having a ball. I have one piece of advice for you though, do not under any circumstances let her shoot your AR-15. Unless of course you don't want it anymore.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Awesome, she's a keeper for sure. Nice to see that she really enjoys shooting. Thats just really great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad she enjoys to shoot, looks like you cleaned out the fridge to use for targets, milk, spuds, drinks, didn't see the eggs though she may have shot them first!!! HA!!!


----------

